# Primera



## P11-144 (Feb 21, 2005)

My Nissan Primera P11-144 Wagon

http://www.gtasentra.net/board/attachments/primerawagon.jpg


Luke

:waving:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I like it alot :thumbup:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

how'd u pick that car up??
looks nice


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, that looks good from what I can see. Any additional pics?


----------



## P11-144 (Feb 21, 2005)

irontom said:


> Hey, that looks good from what I can see. Any additional pics?


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/735981

On winter wheels.

As far as I can see: you guys have some very cool rides too !

Luke

:thumbup: 

++++


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....that is a very clean sr20 . nice car guy! :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dayum

a P11 wagon
i want one real bad


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome car! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> dayum
> 
> a P11 wagon
> i want one real bad


fuck yea..im willing to trade my B14 plus the B13 w/ the BB for 1 and possible $$ too..But it must be stick, dont feel like swaping trannys


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

we dont get em in the states


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

You need these rear lights. :cheers:


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Was the Primera Wagon sold In Canada? I like it.


----------

